# How to remove glue residue



## hiawassee1 (May 10, 2013)

removed all the lettering on my pop's enclosed trailer, and now I cant get the glue residue off.  i have tried several different things, like Goof-Off, Lighter Fluid and even Gasoline.  Does anyone have any other remodies thats might work?


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 10, 2013)

Go get some laquer thinner and it will come off.


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 10, 2013)

will that take the paint off the trailer?


----------



## fireman32 (May 10, 2013)

hiawassee1 said:


> will that take the paint off the trailer?



As long as its not laquer paint it shouldn't. Sometimes WD-40 works, as long as your not gonna paint it later.


----------



## GoldDot40 (May 10, 2013)

Easy Off oven cleaner will do wonders as well. Takes hardened tar off the bottom edges of fenders nicely.


----------



## j_seph (May 10, 2013)

heat gun, keep it moving and dont get to hot. Should help loosing it, I did this on fiberglass boat. Then used some kind of citrus glue off stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2013)

Acetone might work, but be careful with it.


----------



## madsam (May 10, 2013)

WD 40  spray on and don't wipe it off.Also,I have used rubbing alcohol to some success.


----------



## Casey81 (May 10, 2013)

If you can find it Zep makes a product called Aerosolve II it is some good stuff. We used it to clean lettering off my sister's work van. Works like a champ.


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 10, 2013)

Before you try all that caustic stuff, try plain old vegetable cooking oil on a washcloth. It's worked for me.


----------



## quinn (May 10, 2013)

Mineral spirits will do it if its a petrolyum based glue and not harm paint. Denatured Acohol will get it if water based glue. You can also go to auto body supply house and get adhesive remover.


----------



## NOYDB (May 10, 2013)

Rubber cement thinner.


----------



## Nuttin Better (May 12, 2013)

Acetone will take it right off


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 12, 2013)

Note to self,  oven cleaner does do wonders on paint, right OFF..  This is some tough glue, but really didnt want the paint to come off, and it didnt even remove the glue, just the paint around it.  May just have to get the wire wheel out, and then have the trailer repainted, or camo wrapped but thats expensive.


----------



## papachaz (Jun 18, 2013)

i know this is an older post, but i just went through this. goof off and steel wool worked wonders for me


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jun 19, 2013)

hiawassee1 said:


> Note to self,  oven cleaner does do wonders on paint, right OFF..  This is some tough glue, but really didnt want the paint to come off, and it didnt even remove the glue, just the paint around it.  May just have to get the wire wheel out, and then have the trailer repainted, or camo wrapped but thats expensive.



good ole rattle can! prime and paint.. should be good for at least 2 years


----------



## aka rotten (Jun 19, 2013)

On my pontoon boat getting of old stickers and such Golden Grain in a pint bottle worked great.Great for cleaning contacts on auto elect.windows.If it dont work,take a swig and you wont care!Paul


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 19, 2013)

Laquer thinner wont hurt modern paints.
Never use on plastic interior parts. 
I remove stickers from company trucks all the time. We use a heat gun to roll the sticker and LT to remove the glue. Then buff to remove the paint fade collor diff and good to go. Works good on boats too.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jun 19, 2013)

Heat the adhesive with a  hair blow dryer on high heat and then try the goof off again..  The heat will soften the glue without damaging the paint and the goof off will break it down easier when it soft.


----------



## M80 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've pulledany of decals off patrol cars. Goof off works ok. Gas works ok. I've used rubber erasers on a drill and it works good. Brake cleaner in my opinion works the best. Spray on a rag and make swirl patterns


----------

